# Suggestions/criticisms on piece



## jcsd (Aug 2, 2009)

Very much a work in progress:


__
https://soundcloud.com/jcsd%2Fre-orchestrated-but-still-needs-work

I'm interested in any criticisms suggestions people may have, on everything from the mix and instrumentation, though I'm particularly interested in ideas of where to go musically with it and how to give it a proper musical structure.

I won't posion the well with what I think as I just want to get others opinions


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

horn/tuba chorale sound beginning at :18, add t-bones at :35, trpt solo at 1:08. keep the pizzicato strings throughout. it sounds entertaining.

dj


----------



## jcsd (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks David, much appreciated.

I really see what you mean the brass really supports the string section and more brass is something that I think's a great idea.

I think part of the problem is at the mo that the two long string sample sets aren't ideal for the piece (esepcially the double bass) which stops them from working without the brass. Really I need a good sample set of a whole string section.

I think this earlier version gives a better idea of the intention with the the long strings:


__
https://soundcloud.com/jcsd%2Fmadness-in-the-method-work-in-progress


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

The beginning reminds me of Peer Gynt Suite's In the halls of the mountain king. After that it went wall weird, hard to find any melodic structure/construction. Maybe I'm not hearing it.


----------



## jcsd (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes defintely Hall of the Moutain King-esque, also reminded me of Dance of the Sugar Plum fairy too. Though that part wasn't conciously written as a pastiche. Using a percussion sample to play that part probably only emphaises the simlairities...

You're right, the strucutre is weak, which is one of the main motivations for seeking out criticism. Melodically the idea for that part is vaguely counterpoint so the relationship between the parts is not strict, all the time. I think the samples being used currently don't get the idea across the best.


----------



## SenorTearduct (Jul 29, 2009)

I saw greig and suger plum also... the pizz needs to come in softer... and truthfully what I see in this is a ballet work... I think if you tie in good litiary purpose this work is allready complete, just give it meaning... If you chose to go Ballet I think I have a few good themes for you if you chose.


----------



## SenorTearduct (Jul 29, 2009)

how long have you been composing?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

jcsd said:


> Thanks David, much appreciated.
> 
> I really see what you mean the brass really supports the string section and more brass is something that I think's a great idea.
> 
> ...


may as well also add a bassoon/bass clarinet at :10.

dj


----------

